
CIS587: The Wumpus World - mindcrime
https://cis.temple.edu/~giorgio/cis587/readings/wumpus.shtml
======
sharemywin
I remember that game:

[http://www.videogamehouse.net/huntwumpus.html](http://www.videogamehouse.net/huntwumpus.html)

~~~
mindcrime
I was just reminded of all this by a mention of "Wumpus World" in this video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gJth7_Slls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gJth7_Slls)

The topic is knowledge representation, logic and reasoning, but he uses the
Wumpus World as a sort of motivating example. Pretty cool.

